# Threatened Newts & Salamanders - Guidelines for Conservation Breeding - Review



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I thought I would review a new book that was released this year in February which is a must have for any Caudata (Newt & Salamander) enthusiast and specialist, called "*Threatened Newts & Salamanders - Guidelines for Conservation Breeding*". 

This book contains information on the care requirements and breeding of several Threatened and Endangered species of Caudata available in the Pet Trade/Industry, that has been rarely available both online and in book form. 

Only currently available in Hard-back and containing 173 pages and hundreds of photographs of species, wild habitats, enclosure types and much more that is hardly if ever available, this is the comprehensive guide to refer too for breeding some of the worlds most rarely available species of Newt and Salamanders and for a mere £55.99 you can own it. 









Photographs Front - TL: Neurergus derjugini - W.Schneider, TM: Tylototriton shanjing - J.Fleck, TR: Triturus pygmaeus - B.Trapp, Main: Laotriton laoensis - P.Bachhausen.



> Blurb:- Approximately two thirds of the more than 7000 known amphibian species on earth are currently considered to be threatened by the IUCN. Of the 650 known species of Newts and Salamanders, about 430 are more or less exposed to the risk of extinction.
> 
> These guidelines for captive keeping and breeding of threatened species of Caudata in human care aim at promoting public awareness of respective opportunities and thus contributing to their conservation. Twenty-two threatened Eurasian species and the Neotropical Axolotl are represted in this book. Data on the respective threat status, factors involved in declines, guidance for captive keeping and breeding, as well as aid for the identification of development stages are provided.
> 
> With this presentation of scientific knowledge obtained through captive keeping and breeding of threatened species and observations assembled in their natural habitats, the working group "Urodela" of the DGHT contributes to the agenda of this herpetological society, namely nature conservation, species protection and species-appropriate captive care.











Photographs Back - Top: Triturus dobrogicus - B.Trapp, Middle: Euproctus platycephalus - B.Trapp, Bottom: Calotriton asper - B.Trapp.



> Contents -
> 
> Preface ................... V
> 
> ...


The amount of information about each of the listed species in the book is unprecedented coming from some of the most renowned Keepers and Breeders of each of the species. 

I Highly recommend this book to anyone, it truly is a masterpiece that would be a valuable addition to any keepers book collection. 

You can find the book online at the following places - 



DGHT.de
Dartfrog.co.uk 

NHBS.com



If you're really into your Conservation and in particular Conservation of Caudata species, then you are bound to love this! 

Thank you all for reading and enjoy. 

MantellaMan


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Bump!


----------

